# feel dizzy



## questin

No idea how to say it.
I saw some google translations like
_Točí se mi hlava._
The question is in particular about a Boat trip, is there any difference between feeling dizzy on the road or in general?
Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

Some people are queasy, not dizzy, on a boat trip. If that is what you mean, you can say Je mi špatně od žaludku (I am sick from my stomach).

To feel dizzy in general, as when you might fall, is mít závrať (have vertigo) or, as you said, točí se mi hlava.


----------



## questin

Oh jazyk, jazyk... I owe you 100 favours.


----------



## jazyk

You can turn them into euros and pay them into my bank account.


----------

